# Freedom from Link & Pin



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got where link and pin couplers on my cars was just too much of a pain. Easy solution I found was to use Kadee 821's. The coupler has a short shank that fits right in the coupler pocket and the bolt goes right through. Used the Kadee gauge so they are all the same.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I like link and pin on some stuff ..... looks good .. does not come apart .... as long as it is nothing i switch.... just trains that get pulled


----------

